# Good Grouse Numbers



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I went and ran around up in the mountains this past weekend and jumped about 10-12 ruffed. Didn't see any blues. Has anyone else seen some good numbers. I'm kinda excited I will be grouse hunting a lot more this year since I didnt get an archery tag.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

From what I have seen the numbers are up on Grouse and quail it should be a good year good luck.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I jumped a big cuvy of 12 blues a few weeks back. Biggest group of blues I have seen. I also have seen plenty of Sage hens.
Should be a great year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I bumped a about 7 to 10 grouse doring my archery hunt. Don't know if I will go back where they are and try to get them. It about a 5 mile hike if not more where they are at. but we will see.


----------



## pelt (Sep 10, 2009)

A new guy here! Being from the East (now living in AZ) I spent a lot of time hunting ruffed grouse. I was pleasantly surprised to see this great bird in Utah. Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction as to where to put my feet on the ground to start walking?
Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

pelt said:


> A new guy here! Being from the East (now living in AZ) I spent a lot of time hunting ruffed grouse. I was pleasantly surprised to see this great bird in Utah. Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction as to where to put my feet on the ground to start walking?
> Thanks for any help offered.


Pick up a rock and throw it as far as you can. Move to the rock and repeat until you find yourself in a combination of pine and quakies, with a little water nearby. Begin hunting. Repeat as necessary.

Seriously, anyplace with trees is a place to start looking. It won't be long until you have some good coverts. Berries, water, cover as thick as you can find.


----------

